# TiVo Premiere can't get Hulu activation code



## lmirante (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Hulu Plus subscription which I've used on my TiVo Premiere up to a couple weeks ago. Now when I try to get to Hulu, TiVo asks me if I'm a subscriber, I say Yes and it goes to the Activate This Device screen. The Device Activation Code just keeps saying "(loading...)" and never gets an activation code. I tried Log in to Hulu Plus but it doesn't take my login/password even though I KNOW they're correct. I use them on my computer and have made many attempts.

I've tried rebooting the TiVo but that didn't help and I just don't know what to do. I'm having no problem with Netflix.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay2tak (Jun 10, 2009)

lmirante said:


> I have a Hulu Plus subscription which I've used on my TiVo Premiere up to a couple weeks ago. Now when I try to get to Hulu, TiVo asks me if I'm a subscriber, I say Yes and it goes to the Activate This Device screen. The Device Activation Code just keeps saying "(loading...)" and never gets an activation code. I tried Log in to Hulu Plus but it doesn't take my login/password even though I KNOW they're correct. I use them on my computer and have made many attempts.
> 
> I've tried rebooting the TiVo but that didn't help and I just don't know what to do. I'm having no problem with Netflix.
> 
> Thanks.


Just checked no problem watching Hula, XL4/Comcast


----------



## Dawg2 (May 25, 2002)

Same problem TiVo said 96 hours to fix. Not sure I believe them


----------



## rgjutro (Aug 24, 2012)

Still not working for me either on a XL4 through Time Warner in So Cal. Won't accept my credentials and won't issue an activation code.


----------



## rgjutro (Aug 24, 2012)

Dawg2 said:


> Same problem TiVo said 96 hours to fix. Not sure I believe them


I just got off the phone with Tech Support and they think they found the issue. Even though I show Hulu as being installed on my Tivo, on their backend system it's showing as not being intsalled. They had to escalate it up to their 2nd tier tech support to try and fix it, so I have to wait a couple of days to see if they are able to resolve it that way.


----------



## zurmesh (Jan 17, 2016)

I've been emailing with tech support at Hulu and TiVo and the TiVo people had me remove Hulu as a video provider, connect to the TiVo service, wait an hour, reverse the process, wait another hour, and.... nothing.

I did pass that info along to the Hulu support staff, but this is kind of getting ridiculous. Did TiVo issue a software or firmware update recently that might have caused this? All my other Hulu devices are working fine, but the one I really want to use (the TiVo) simply isn't.


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

Jay2tak said:


> Just checked no problem watching Hula, XL4/Comcast


I also have an XL4 with Comcast and I AM experiencing this EXACT issue. Tivo says my "Hulu user session has expired" and asks if I'm already a Hulu subscriber. When I click Yes I'm taken to a screen where I'm supposed to see my devices activation code, but instead of the code it just says LOADING. When I click to manually log in, it tells me the ID/PW is incorrect.


----------



## emfinlay (Sep 21, 2008)

Same issue here since 1/16.


----------



## archangel323 (May 11, 2008)

same problem on both of my XL4s. Called hulu and was told that they are aware of the problem and the engineers are investigating but have no timetable on when or if it can be fixed.


----------



## emfinlay (Sep 21, 2008)

I spoke to Hulu as well. No timeframe for a solution, but mentioned that Tivo is running old software.


----------



## Dawg2 (May 25, 2002)

Spoke to Tivo they claimed they updated software & that didn't fix it. Basically he said they've got no clue when or if it will work again. So, I'm suspending my Hulu account til it does.


----------



## thelton_us (Jan 28, 2016)

Same issue as of today. The Tivo support told me it was a problem on the Hulu side...and Hulu points me back to Tivo. Anybody had any luck yet?


----------



## cblguy76 (Jul 10, 2012)

This is really starting to piss me off. My minis have software 20.5.4 and work fine. I know TiVo had issues with 20.5.6 so why can't they put the 20.5.4 on my XL4? The premier and mini are both series 4 platforms. Every time I call TiVo they tell me to call Hulu and vice versa. I paid a good chunk of change for the XL4 with lifetime and TiVo just wants me to buy the bolt.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

sansom said:


> I also have an XL4 with Comcast and I AM experiencing this EXACT issue. Tivo says my "Hulu user session has expired" and asks if I'm already a Hulu subscriber. When I click Yes I'm taken to a screen where I'm supposed to see my devices activation code, but instead of the code it just says LOADING. When I click to manually log in, it tells me the ID/PW is incorrect.


I have a 2 tuner TiVo Premiere and DO NOT have a Hulu subscription, but thought I would see what happened when I tried it.

I did receive a Device Activation Code in a fairly prompt time frame.

HTH.

-KP


----------



## gla17624 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. It has been happening for a couple weeks. TiVo won't take my CORRECT password or supply the activation code either.


----------



## Red Pimpernel (Dec 23, 2001)

Same issues with my TiVo XL4 Premiere.
Just got off the phone with TiVo. This is "known issue for 100's of Premieres."
The work around I was told to try "that had worked for many", did NOT work for me.

This is the official workaround: 
1. Go to www.Hulu.com/accounts and under the Device Management section: Manage your devices. 
2. Remove your premiere. (Note this can only be done on a computer version of the Hulu site. I was not able to find Device Management on any of my mobile devices.) 
3. Go back to your TiVo and connect through the Hulu app. You should be asked to register and supposedly the app will now magically work.

The app hadn't changed at all. Removing the TiVo from the Hulu website, didn't change the TiVo app. It still would not give me an activation code, nor would it accept my e-mail address & password. And I even rebooted my TiVo.

Back to square 1. Thinking of buying a Firestick or Roku device until TiVO gets this fixed. Just count me as a very frustrated TiVo user.


----------



## Dawg2 (May 25, 2002)

Some software was put on my TiVo last night, Hulu is now working


----------



## cblguy76 (Jul 10, 2012)

TiVo pushed 20.5.6rc21 to my xl4 today. All is well with hulu again.


----------



## lmirante (Nov 10, 2011)

OP here - Thanks everyone. I got the same version number, retried it and it worked.


----------



## jim1971 (Oct 11, 2015)

lmirante said:


> OP here - Thanks everyone. I got the same version number, retried it and it worked.


works for me. Happy camper.


----------

